# Edmonton Boarding Facilities



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

There's a lot of boarding ads on kijiji.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well There isn't much to be had in Edmonton,besides Whitemud.You have to go out of city to get the land to accommodate a horse boarding facility that is why the majority are on acreages in surrounding communities like the places you stated you don't want,those that are in reasonable commuting distance of city.:-(


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Assuming you mean Edmonton Canada. 
Welcome to Legacy Ridge Equine Facility Edmonton's Premier Horse Boarding Stables
Maple Leaf Meadows - Horse Boarding : Powered by RAMP Interactive
Boarding

But, the fees for Whitemud is $550 for indoor board, for locker, hay, oats, salt block, water, turnout, they feed grain supplements. $370 outdoor board includes everything above except oats and no individual feeding.. Found this on their website. 

Edmonton's Whitemud Equine Learning Centre Association


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I live in Edmonton and there's not a lot of boarding facilities right in Edmonton. I board my mare in Beaumont, at a stable called TamRac Ranch. From the Terwillegar (south) area, it takes me about 15 minutes on the Henday.

If you choose to board at Whitemud, be prepared to have little to no riding time. The arenas are always full with lessons and they're a little bit antsy about trail riders.

What amenities are you looking for? Check out Amberlea Meadows, Legacy Ridge, Mystic Meadows, Cadence Creek or Duke Ranches (this one is just off Ellerslie Road).


----------



## Marchand (Feb 8, 2012)

I e-mail the owner of Duke Ranch but the address on his website says he is located on 1845-50Street. However when I google mapped it, it showed a residential area. Is this correct?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Marchand said:


> I e-mail the owner of Duke Ranch but the address on his website says he is located on 1845-50Street. However when I google mapped it, it showed a residential area. Is this correct?


 It never use to be,but It probably is now:lol: with all the development around there. It is just off Ellerslie & 50st.


----------



## Marchand (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh that's really good news! Thanks!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Duke's isn't in a residential area yet... but it will be soon. There are new developments being built all around it and eventually... he might have a housing development as a neighbor. I guess the ranch is close enough to the housing developments to be considered part of the neighborhood, but it's not residential enough to have a bus route nearby.


----------

